# Need a prayer over here



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

For my mother-in-law (Kay) and my wife (Kym). Kym's mother will be having surgery tomorrow for breast cancer and they are very emotional about this. Please pray for them both. I know the 2cool's fellowships and prayer is strong, and with yall's prayer everything will turn out ok.



Thanks Mark


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I will be praying for them.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*You got it!!!*



Profish00 said:


> For my mother-in-law (Kay) and my wife (Kym). Kym's mother will be having surgery tomorrow for breast cancer and they are very emotional about this. Please pray for them both. I know the 2cool's fellowships and prayer is strong, and with yall's prayer everything will turn out ok.
> 
> Thanks Mark


You got my prayers OK....


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

In my prayers


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, they are finaly asleep ready for 6am...Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Show your lovingkindness to Kay, who's been diagnosed with breast cancer. Shower her with your mercy and with your healing power. Remove every cancer cell from her body, and restore her to perfect health.

Be with Kay's family, especially her daughter Kym and son-in-law Mark. Speak words of comfort to them, and cover them with your peace that passes our understanding. Help them minister to Kay's needs during this stressful time, as unto you.

Point their minds and their hearts and their lives to the risen Jesus, who loves them and gave his life to pay the penalty for their sins, so they can experience true freedom and fellowship with you, Father.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, everything went as planned and Kay and Kym are in a room griping as usual. I knew it would help if I put the request here.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Mighty Father, we Praise you Lord and thank you for keeping your hand on this wonderful Mom. And bless her with a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. Please give peace and comfort to Kym so that she will know that YOU are in full control. We will give YOU all the glory, praise, and honor, forever and ever, In Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Most Heavenly and Gracious Father, thank You for all the blessings you have bestowed upon us. Thank you for the health that you have given the many people here on earth that do not and will not have to suffer in the way some of us have to.

Please acknowledge my prayer here tonight by extending your grace to a woman named Kay who has been diagnosed by physicians with a most serious disease of breast cancer. We ask that you intercede with her upcoming medical operation and save her life so that she may live longer, praise you and avoid the broken hearts she would leave behind if she were to leave this earth now.

If it is Your plan that she enter Heaven soon, we pray that You give great strength to her loved ones that they may endure and that they will give thanks to You for the days You gave her with them. You and I both know what pain a broken heart brings. These things we ask in the name of Christ Jesus, amen.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mom is doing fine Kym is wore out...Thanks


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the report! I'm so glad she's doing well. Hope Kym rests up and that her energy rebounds.

Father,

Be with Kay to expedite her healing process. Thank you for her doctors, surgeons and healthcare providers in the hospital. I'm so grateful for the good report. Bless your name for watching over her.

Be with Kym so that she gets some rest. Fill her with your energy and your joy, and bless her as she cares for her mom and for her family.

Wrap all of them up in your love and mercy, and give them a double-dose of your special blessings today.

I ask it in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

OH Praise the Lord, HALLELUJAH. Thank you Jesus for this praise report. Continue to touch this family.AMEN


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------

